# Lost Mozart (and Salieri) Music Discovered!



## J-Sun (Feb 17, 2016)

Lost cantata by Mozart and Salieri found in Prague

Very cool. This has the music itself, helps rectify the "Mozart and Salieri" thing, raises the story of Nancy Storace, the English singer, and more.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 17, 2016)

Salieri admired Mozart. They were friends.  It's so wonderful that they found this piece written by the both of them.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 24, 2016)

UH-huh. The return of Fritz Kreisler? IS it on youTube yet, shredmetal version? )


----------



## Allegra (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link, J-Sun. That's a precious 'rediscovery' - does it mean it was discovered before? I always thought the modern people dramatised the relations of Mozart and Salieri to suite our thirst for drama and sensation.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 29, 2016)

I wonder if it will be performed and released on CD. That would be cool.


----------



## dask (Mar 1, 2016)

This would make a great *Great Performance* on PBS. (hint hint)


----------

